
Making a dev product: what I've learnt so far - alessiosantocs
http://essays.aboutalessio.com/the-making-of-a-dev-product-gistscript/
======
pedalpete
Very nice product. I was thinking of something similar yesterday, but
leveraging AWS lambda so I wouldn't need to manage a server. But I've got
enough side projects :) Nice work.

~~~
alessiosantocs
Hey, I guess we had the same itch to scratch :) what were your scripts going
to do? Do you write in ruby or what?

Cheers Alessio

~~~
pedalpete
Sorry for the delay in responding, I didn't see this.

I left ruby quite a few years ago. I never really liked it that much.

I mostly work in node, but have taken over a project at work which is written
in Scala (Play). I'm curious about Go, but haven't gone there yet.

I kinda feel like the wind has been taken out of the Ruby sail, and I don't
see it coming back. Node has had some issues, but I feel like it is still
continuing to grow.

